# Cruze rim



## Murad (Oct 30, 2012)

_*hello guys..*_

_*i got a lacetti 2009 (BODY CRUZE), and i would like to change the rim.. the one that come with is 16" but i would like to upgrade it to 17" with wide tire.......now as its 1.6L (week according to the body weight), is it affect any extra load on engine as its 1.6L only?????*_
_*Any ideas ??? or did any body changed the rim ???*_

_*Thank you in advance *_


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Changing the rims to a larger size than stock has no bearing on engine load. It may through off your speedometer depending on how much larger you go than stock, but a simple computer tune can edit for the larger rim.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep the sidewall in check, and 17's are a smart choice. Considering my Cruze came with 17's from the factory and has 16" winter tires/wheels with no recalibration needed, you're fine.


----------

